

33554428 in safari  - ya
http://d.pr/i/IHi3

======
ya
so i just wrote a page with "bfc" method.

and the "main" div has a really big width like:

    
    
      width: 100000000000000px;
    

however when i inspect this element in safari's inspector, it shows as
"33554428px" width, it seems to be a safari upper boundary huh?

~~~
ya
by the way:

> 33554428 .toString(2) '1111111111111111111111100'

